# Last week Hgr



## sdelivery (May 7, 2021)

The doctor said I should walk around   an acre of stuff I don't need and don't have room for........
That it will help heal my addiction.....


----------



## EVMiller (May 7, 2021)

I need to make it up there one of these days. Before I bought my mill I was on their site everyday for a year straight.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 8, 2021)

It's a good thing I am a long ways from HGR. I all ready have too many projects. Can't imagine the inventory they have. I would be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## sdelivery (May 8, 2021)

The number of small lots have grown considerably and are the way to get stuff affordably.
I know where everything is at but I can't get out of there in less than an hour no matter how hard I try!


----------



## rabler (May 9, 2021)

If I went, I should probably take my trailer.  It’s only 30’ long so I couldn’t bring back too much stuff, right??


----------



## MyLilMule (May 9, 2021)

I live very close to HGR. I should probably go visit them and leave my wallet at home.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 9, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Can't imagine the inventory they have. I would be like a kid in a candy store.


Same here.


----------



## Dave Smith (May 9, 2021)

to MyLilMule
then it would be twice as far, cause we know you would have to return to get your wallet
Dave


----------



## MyLilMule (May 9, 2021)

Dave Smith said:


> to MyLilMule
> then it would be twice as far, cause we know you would have to return to get your wallet
> Dave


Tru-dat


----------



## TCSmith (May 10, 2021)

Dang, I would have met up with you.  I also have an addiction to HGR.  
It has been said that perhaps I should seek help.


----------



## sdelivery (May 10, 2021)

Hahaha, I wouldn't be much help....except loading!
Absolutely hit me up PM and we will swap numbers


----------



## macardoso (May 10, 2021)

I'm 10 minutes from HGR. So far a lathe and a robot have followed me home. That place is dangerous. Happy to do an HGR meetup if anyone wants!


----------



## sdelivery (May 10, 2021)

Macardoso , I am not sure your a good Influence....lol
I try to go fridays


----------



## macardoso (May 10, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> Macardoso , I am not sure your a good Influence....lol
> I try to go fridays


 I've learned to not buy anything small there. Somehow I convince myself it is useful and then it sits and collects dust. Bigger items like the lathe and robot have been well worth the money!


----------

